# Did anyone get pregnant after a 1 day period?



## BLC34

Hi all

Sorry to gatecrash this forum, but I figured the best people to answer this were those who were pregnant!

Since my MC in Jan, my periods have been quite regular. I get spotting 2/3 days before, then AF comes and lasts for about 3 days. 

This month my period arrived 4 days early (on Weds) and was straight in there with bright red blood when I wiped (quite alot with a small clot) instead of the usual spotting. I then had a bit of blood on a pad that day and from yesterday it's gone to absolute minimal brown discharge - I only need to use a liner. I would like to add that since OV I've had REALLY sore bbs, dizzy spells, mild cramps and weird dreams. However, most of these stopped the day before the blood arrived.

I'm not posting this to get my hopes up (although it would be nice to hear someone who did get pregnant under similar circumstances) but I'm just confused what it all means. I did a HPT today and got BFN but my actual AF wouldn't be due until this Sunday anyway.

Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## robinator

It was more of a 36-hour period.

I was on Clomid during the end of last year, and then my husband had to go to India for work at the end of January for a week. My period started at the beginning of January and I knew if I took the Clomid there was a good chance I would be ovulating while he was gone. So I didn't take it that month. Since my cycles are screwy, I didn't have a period at all in February. To get it kickstarted again, my doctor put me on a 10-day progesterone treatment. The day after the treatment ended I had a very short, day and a half long period. I took the Clomid on day 2 and conceived on CD17.

So it can happen :thumbup:


----------



## Baby1forus

Sounds like implantation blood my dear ;)


----------



## AimeeM

yes it could be IB!


----------



## lynnikins

if your period isnt due yet it sounds like it could be implantation blood hun, wait till monday and take a test first thing


----------



## jess181989

It sounds a little like my Inplantation bleed. I bled minimally on and off (red blood) for 24 hours, and then bam, it stopped just like that! As I wasn't ttc I didn't think anything of it, even though it was around 7 or 8 days early. I tested a few days later and got a positive early response test. 

Good luck hunni- sprinkling baby dust in your direction!! 

xx


----------



## sailorgirl1

I had practically nothing so yes! Definitely! I came off pill end of jan, didn't have a period at all but v v light spotting mid April then ov'd 14 days later so yes you can xx


----------



## BLC34

Thanks ladies! I did some research into IB before posting and it says that if the blood is bright red and enough to wear a pad then it's not IB. Also said that it usually happens a week before AF and my bleed was only 4 days. 

However I know things aren't always textbooK and looks like there are some good news stories above so maybe I'm still in with a chance!!

I'll test again after the weekend if nothing else happens. Otherwise back to TTC for another month :nope:

Thank you! X


----------



## bev1985

I've had exactly the same , 5 days before my period is due and it was only 1 wipe of blood then it's been brown discharge , I am ttc so fingers crossed , my periods are as regular as clockwork so will have to wait and see , keep everything crossed for me peeps : ) xx


----------



## bev1985

And good luck blc34 x


----------



## Cloel81

I also had the same problem!! 4 days before I was due to have my period, I had a heavy bleed followed by pinkish blood and brown discharge. Then nothing after? What is this?!?! Also been having tummy cramps and lower back ache:wacko: could I be pregnant????!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

the period before i got pregnant this time was weird , it was only when i wiped that i saw blood nothing touched my pad , it was 2 days absolute max. 
im normally a moderate 7 day bleeder

good luck sweetie xx


----------

